# One way to ruin a gun....



## grunter (Dec 6, 2012)

Apparently at some point in the last 50 years, it was very popular to etch either your name or social security # into various parts of your gun. I work at a gun store and last week we had an older man bring a ruger m77 in to trade. there were 4 visible spots with his name, and after taking the gun apart, there was a total of 11 signatures! my buddy bought it for $150, refinished the stock, filed off the names, had it re-blued and now it looks better than it did from the factory.

I actually have the opportunity to buy a remington 11-48 in .410 that would be in 95% condition.....if it didnt have a ladies social scratched in the side of the reciever. You guys have any tips to cover up that # untill I can afford to take it to a gunsmith and have it removed and re-blued? I'm getting the gun for $200 and figure it'll take another $200-$250 to get it fixed. I'm going to use it for shooting snipe and doves, but dont want to carry it around with her personal info on it, and I dont like scratches on my guns, let alone numbers scatched in the side. thanks


----------



## humdandy (Dec 6, 2012)

Wrap it in a gun sleeve.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 6, 2012)

selling the social on a id theft site would be a way to get money back to help pay for the repair!!!


JUST KIDDING!!! you may be able to get a good smith to do something for ya. i mean they are essentially big scratches. there may be something they can do to fill them and maybe reblue the finish? maybe?

and if it were me, i may buy the gun, but it would definitely be at a premium discount, and i would get the full drives license of the sell and make sure it matches the ssn, and bill-of-sale. i mean, after getting your money, they could claim theft and then report you. you need to have your back side covered.


----------



## Knotwild (Dec 6, 2012)

I am not a gunsmith, but I have an M1 Garand that was imported through a company in Virginia and to meet import law they had to put their name and address on the gun. Of course they did it with an electric pencil on the receiver side. I had it re-parkerized and it is now faint, but can still be seen. Perhaps something like Cerakote would cover it.


----------



## weagle (Dec 6, 2012)

You can stone it off and then reblue with Oxpho blue.  I've done some old remingtons and the steel they used reacts great with the Oxpho blue.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 9, 2012)

I had an absolutely beautiful Savage 219 .30-30 that was defaced in this manner. The gun had been restocked, exotic wood grip cap, nice satin oil finish, beautifully reblued and case colored on the rec and then "WHERE'S THE ELECTRO-PENCIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 9, 2012)

Next to her name just electro pencil "For a good time call".......


----------



## big john smith (Dec 9, 2012)

Just put Zombie stickers over it...


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2013)

dip it in camo


----------



## centerc (Feb 20, 2013)

useit as a throw down it has her id on it she did it  just kidding


----------



## HOBO (Feb 21, 2013)

> useit as a throw down it has her id on it she did it just kidding



..... Is this English???


----------



## Alan in GA (Feb 22, 2013)

*one possible....*

We could all just refuse to buy any gun with a SS# engraved/scratched in it. Word might get around that when that's done, it's yours forever.
Believe it or not I have a Daisy Red Ryder with a SS number scratched in the side of the frame. It was given to me.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 22, 2013)

You will probably never get it off. You may get it to where the naked eye won't see it but it's a permenant fixture now


----------



## rkwrichard (Feb 24, 2013)

Just don't worry about it. You bought the gun cheap and just enjoy shooting a gun that someone loved enough to put their mark on it. You have to remember most of these guns were peoples personal firearms in a day when you only owned one or two and intended to keep them for life.  You put your ss# on them so if they were stolen the police could identify the gun and get it back to the rightful owner. 

On the other hand if it bothers you that much spend the money to have a professional gunsmith attempt to remove,  cover or refinish the gun to minimize the marks.


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 26, 2013)

Thin skin camo tape.

I once was so repulsed by the rhinestone and carpet tack job someone did to a Win 94 trapper...that I did not by it for dirt. Told my pal...and passed him on the road to buy it.
Seems Win had just stopped production...

cw


----------



## usmc2112 (Mar 10, 2013)

+1 on the oxphoblue


----------



## JWarren (Mar 10, 2013)

In my experience, if it was machine done, it is not very deep and will polish out...if it was done by hand, disguising is about the only thing that you can do with it.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (May 27, 2013)

$25 vinyl gun wrap from Mossy oak. Durable and looks pretty dang close to a dip job if you take your time-for a fraction of the price.  I did my Beretta 390 this spring just prior to turkey season. It didn't have any blemishes... gun was just flat black but it looks so good now I probably wont ever take it off.


----------

